# Jack and his Dryer Shorting Plug



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Amazing the things DIYers will do.... hook up 120v from a generator that has a 120/240v outlet, no less.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh God.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Don't worry the generator says "master" he's good....


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> Don't worry the generator says "master" he's good....


Nope.....:no:



> *Master Generators and Master Generator Parts are NO LONGER AVAILABLE*
> Master Generators were manufactured by Desa International.
> In December of 2008 Desa filed for bankruptcy and went out of business
> in the spring of 2009 Master Generators are no longer made or supported.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

So this guy made a permanent record of himself being a dumbass


The greatest wealth is health


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Why not just take a male NEMA 5-15 12 gauge cord and put a female NEMA L14-30 with the 2 hots shorted if he really wanted to this at least half right?


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*Ground?*

oops


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*Ground?*

I especially like the rat-gnawed-off ground lead.

It's a good thing he left the UL label on the plug! It was starting to look hack-ish.:whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone notice the arc marks on one of the blades?


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

meadow said:


> Anyone notice the arc marks on one of the blades?


Ah, damn! I hadn't zoomed in!

I guess the advice about removing the plug before re-applying normal power came from experience!


----------



## FullDuplex (May 18, 2013)

meadow said:


> Anyone notice the arc marks on one of the blades?


If there are any family members, and one gets confused following the steps, can we say "Arc Flash".

He is so proud of his work - he probably set those up for all of his friends, too...


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

Well at least with that small a generator he is unlikely to overload the neutral of any Multiwire branch circuits that the house has. I don't suppose he ever considered balancing the load. 

-- 
Tom


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

aftershockew's inspector passed it, so it's legit.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

cuba_pete said:


> Ah, damn! I hadn't zoomed in!
> 
> I guess the advice about removing the plug before re-applying normal power came from experience!



:laughing: Im sure it did. "I know what Im doing" Opppss...! 

Trust me, from posting on DIY chatroom those that have no clue are more confident than us. :no: 





FullDuplex said:


> If there are any family members, and one gets confused following the steps, can we say "Arc Flash".
> 
> He is so proud of his work - he probably set those up for all of his friends, too...


 
Im sure his friends see him a genius while he puts down anyone who says otherwise:laughing:.


----------



## Glantz496 (Apr 28, 2014)

It's guys like this that keep us in the business


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Isn't it possible that someone could leave the main breaker on and with a generator, back feed the utility's transformer, creating high voltage on the primary?

In Jack's case, it would be the "main fuse block"


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Jack Yeazel's web site is HERE


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3DDesign said:


> Jack Yeazel's web site is HERE


A GPS website?:blink:

http://gpsinformation.net/


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

A Little Short said:


> A GPS website?:blink:
> 
> http://gpsinformation.net/


Yes, the link is near the bottom


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

After wading through hundreds of links:

http://www.gpsinformation.org/jack/home/Generator/Generator.html


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Fuse blocks, special shorting devices, full power and half power generators. Jeeezzz us sparkies are ignorant.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

not to mention the emergency light!
wouldn't that fall under 700.10 ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> not to mention the emergency light!
> wouldn't that fall under 700.10 ?



That isn't an e-light.

It's a So I Can See During A Power Outage And Burn My House Down light.


----------

